# hub adapter



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

is there a cheap hub adapter for the 96 nissan sentra? the momo ones ive seen are like 60 bucks, I could see maybe spending 30-40 for one of these but dang 60 bucks + shipping is alot. Or if anyone wants to sell me one of theirs that would be nice too  
I dont even know any other brands besides momo...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Try eGay....


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

momo, sparco, not sure if grant makes one but they are pretty much all the same and around the same price.

check ebay as sean suggests but remember you may get what you pay for in that respect.

I might also recommend if your going to get a hub for aftermarket wheel you may as well get a quick release too.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

i dunno about using ebay for something like that they prolly fuck it up and it wont even fit. where did some of you get yours?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

*hey*

hey, i know a guy who wants to trade his pilot steering wheel, and hub for a stock steering wheel, all you do is pay shipping. if you are interested contact me.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Guys where I can find the tool (key) to remove the airbag's bolts 
Thanks


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Guys where I can find the tool (key) to remove the airbag's bolts
> Thanks


It is a T50H torx bit. The H means it is tamper proof, make SURE you get an H bit as a T50 will not work. The H has the hole in the middle in case your wondering.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> momo, sparco, not sure if grant makes one but they are pretty much all the same and around the same price.
> 
> check ebay as sean suggests but remember you may get what you pay for in that respect.
> 
> I might also recommend if your going to get a hub for aftermarket wheel you may as well get a quick release too.



Yea, I just spent the cash and went with momo.
These days most people just want what's cheap.... :fluffy:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

the grant adaptors are around 20 bucks and you can get them at Schucks, Advance, Kragen....etc....etc. They work just fine.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i was fortunate to bid and wind one for $30 after s/h
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&rd=1&item=8017139801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

too bad the dickhead dropped off the face of the earth and didnt send it  
paypal guaranteed it bc he did have 100% feedback so if he continues not to repond i automatically get my $ back.

different sources say:

Nissan 200SX 77-79 3502 
Nissan 200SX, 200SX Turbo 84-02 3507 
Nissan 240, 260, 280-Z, 280ZX All 3503 
Nissan 240SX 89-97 3508 will not fit Hicas equipped models, S13 cars with cruise use 3507 
Nissan 300ZX >88 3507 
Nissan 300ZX Non Turbo 89> 3508 
Nissan 350 z All call 
Nissan 510, 610 All 3503 
Nissan 810 All 3503 
Nissan 910, Maxima 83-84 3506 
Nissan Axxes 89> 3507 
Nissan Hardbody All 3507 
Nissan Maxima 85-88 3507 
Nissan Maxima 89-98 3508 
Nissan NX 1600 / 2000 91-93 3511 
Nissan Pathfinder >93 3507 
Nissan Pathfinder 94> 3512 
Nissan Pulsar 87-90 3508 
Nissan Pulsar NX 83-86 3507 
Nissan Sentra >82 3506 
Nissan Sentra 83-90 3507 
Nissan Sentra 91-03 3514 

i think they are referring to an australian 200sx (silvia) 
part 3514 <b>is</b> the adapter i need for a 96 200sx SER, correct?
i may just get a cheapy from schucks, etc. 
quick release on its way


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Do you really want to cheap out on a part that connects your steering wheel? Thats, retarded lol.

Stop being cheap bastids, and spend the cash on a decent name-brand part, with a warranty.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my 4 points aren't letting me anywhere near the steering wheel. as for cheapness; if it looks the same (and wont it be covered mostly by the quick release?) then hell yeah im gonna get it. or keep looking for a good deal like i previously won on ebay.

not like i daily drive my car


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

I have an NRG quick release. Look into those. I really like it.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

just bought the momo. i heard you'd need a 3 to 5 hole adapter for the grant. maybe not but i got an alright deal. $54.  oh well


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm tired of my username said:


> I have an NRG quick release. Look into those. I really like it.


http://www.evasivemotorsports.com/evasive_em.mvc?c=SW-NRG


----------

